# Sable? Bi? Black and tan?



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

Okay i am very curious what my puppy will be..
His mother I did not see my self was told "typical" (black and tan)
Dad was solid black.
There were half of the puppies were solid blacks.

I got my puppy at 1 week old due to momma going into surgery. 
I'll try to get pictures up.
The black on his legs have not moved since he was a week old, they come down past his "wrist"
The black extendes his whole body, down his back legs to his heels (Google says tar heels) has gotten larger and darker as well as penciling on his toes have became more prominate and darker. 
He has gotten eyebrows, some color under tone at his ears, starting under tone by his shoulder. . He also has coloring on his chest that hasn't chanced a while lot, just more noticeable. 
His adult hair is coming through (he's 11 weeks) on his back is short and black, his tail looks solid black until moved and has gray banding on each hair folical at the base. 
His testical sack is black but belly and inner thighs is tan with black.


----------



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

Last image is his tail hair


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks black & tan to me.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

black and tan, probably will be a blanket back


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how did you raise a pup from one week of age?

did you have a wet-nurse dam.

what ever you did , congratulations, well done , as this looks like a strapping , healthy dog 

full gsd?


----------



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes full gsd, and I had to bottle feed him.. And at 2 weeks he had coccidia and almost died on me!
But thank you, do you think he will keep a lot of the black or what?


----------



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sleepy puppy


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

neither parent is sable so that is automatically ruled out.

the pup is not black so that is ruled out.

the pup is a black and tan -- will probably stay the way he is , more or less


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

Job well done. What a handsome looking guy and I am sure that was pain staking. Congrats.

Looks blk and tan blanket back to me. But the blanket could get smaller as he grows.


----------



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

What are the rules for bicolor? 
And thank you, I am happy with however he turns out !


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

LaurenAuslan14 said:


> What are the rules for bicolor?
> And thank you, I am happy with however he turns out !


From what I understand they only have tan on their legs and possibly their chest/neck? I'm interested in hear from someone experienced.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Tim and the most reliable dog I have ever known. He was living proof that a GSD can have high drive and hardness, and still be a wonderful companion, gentle with children and friendly with people. For 14 healthy years he made friends for the breed where ever he went.
Shawlein Easter Parade SchH3 AD CD TD TT CGC UCC OFA CH ptd.
Bred, trained and loved by Linda J Shaw. April 14 1995 – May 27 2009

His dam was my solid black Katiana - her brother Kilo produced quite a few bi-colours (and blacks)


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Bi-color looks like a black dog that ran through a puddle of bleach.... (I have one.)


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

too much tan for a bi-colour?

more like a melanistic black and tan.

I asked if the dog was pure GSD because the colouring , and even the head is reminiscent of Rottweiler GSD crosses that I have seen .

The Op did say "some color under tone at his ears, starting under tone by his shoulder"
so more tan coming in , which rules out bi-colour.


----------

